# [Heisec] Travis Witteveen löst Avira-Firmengründer Tjark Auerbach als CEO ab



## Newsfeed (14 Juni 2013)

Nach 27 Jahren an der Spitze des von ihm gegründeten IT-Sicherheitsunternehmens Avira zieht sich Tjark Auerbach aus der aktiven Geschäftsführung zurück. Den Posten des CEO übernimmt ab 1. Juli der bisherige COO Travis Witteveen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

